# Outdoor Channel



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

Poll


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I guess that I'm just partial to Wednesdays.:uzi:


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

ARROW AFFLICTION <--- best show by far


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

good question! I like Dream Season because they hunt, and they show them shooting targets alot also. I also like how its a competition. Otherwise I like any show with a good hunt on it. I do like Wadell and Bone Collector,too


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

I like bow madness lots of action.


----------



## bwhntnfool (Apr 3, 2009)

You cant beat anything waddells in for the entertainment. But for the hunting Freaks and Druys are way ahead of everyone else they, for the most part, hunt their own land.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Dream Season is awesome cause of the competition involved but Bone Collector is fun to watch. Waddells quite an entertainer


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I chose Bone Collector because it is an awesome show and michael, nick, and T-bone are some awesome guys and we know t-bone and michael pretty descent. I also like Mathews TV.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> good question! I like Dream Season because they hunt, and they show them shooting targets alot also. I also like how its a competition. Otherwise I like any show with a good hunt on it. I do like Wadell and Bone Collector,too


yeah, my Dad and i also enjoy watching the Dream season because it's exciting!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sup3rfox said:


> ARROW AFFLICTION <--- best show by far


Yeah, that guy's crazy, but awesome, but not as great as Bone Collector.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I voted Bone Collector, but I hear a lot of guys talk about arrow affliction, but since we don't get the sportsmans channel, can't watch it.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

*ARROW AFFLICTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* enough said, I like bracketts style and the music isnt all that bad either


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Arrow Affliction Brackett is the bomb.....


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

well i think arrow affliction and bone collecter are pretty good shows but my favorite has to be bass pro shops next generation because i like to hunt, fish and shoot things and thats pretty much what they do on there.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

gunner77 said:


> well i think arrow affliction and bone collecter are pretty good shows but my favorite has to be bass pro shops next generation because i like to hunt, fish and shoot things and thats pretty much what they do on there.


Yeah, I like next Generation too, but I don't like that they almost always fish.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

whitetail freaks I love how much extra editing is done on the show but for me if there hunting critters I love it!


----------



## MARTIN MOAB MAN (Apr 1, 2009)

gettin close is the best because of tiffany


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I used to think Tiffany was REALLY good lookin.. till i finally realized she looked like Brittney Spears lol

But thats just my opinion.. They do shoot some really big deer tho!... 


and.. she is pretty good lookin


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> Yeah, I like next Generation too, but I don't like that they almost always fish.


I also HATE Next Generation....

I dont know the kids name or care to know, but he is just cocky as can be because his father has soo much money that he decided to let his son have his own hunting show...

The kid never really knows what he is talkin about... and you can tell its all scripted... 

again.... IMO


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

the big deer they all shoot is nothing compared to the booner frogs chris shoots on AA


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I also HATE Next Generation....
> 
> I dont know the kids name or care to know, but he is just cocky as can be because his father has soo much money that he decided to let his son have his own hunting show...
> 
> ...


What are you talkin about. He doesn't know what he's saying you dont know what your saying. What are you saying? Just because his dad may have money that means he pays for the show. How would you know what his dad pays for? Your just mad that you didnt start a show like that first.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

HuntLions_94 said:


> What are you talkin about. He doesn't know what he's saying you dont know what your saying. What are you saying? Just because his dad may have money that means he pays for the show. How would you know what his dad pays for? Your just mad that you didnt start a show like that first.


Ha.. wow... 

Well.. im not gunna fight with a 14 year old or whatever you are...

First off.. I know exactly what i am talking about. My coach knows Brandon's dad personally and said that Brandon is extremely stuck up and "Better than everyone" at hunting. 

My coach knows his dad and brandon because he has helped Mark Scroggins with the camera and has even appeared on tv a few times. 

He also says that his dad hires people when they talk about "technique" to write scripts for the kids. They werent even all that into hunting until brandons dad mentioned a tv show if he would get into hunting. 

I know exactly what i am talking about. Im sorry i offended your opinion, but im just talking from my POV... dont like it.. deal with it man...

I just dont like NG and dont think is even close to legit....

Think what you want but i know the truth. 

Sorry dude... just my opinion!


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Ha.. wow...
> 
> Well.. im not gunna fight with a 14 year old or whatever you are...
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh. I am so so so sorry. I Feel like a jerk. I thought that you were talking about A.A. 

Very sorry 

Rhett.


----------



## WheelsWY (Mar 25, 2009)

Bone Crusher


----------



## Synic (Mar 5, 2009)

sup3rfox said:


> ARROW AFFLICTION <--- best show by far


I actually changed my DTV subscription just so I could get this show.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

The Wild Outdoors!


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

Bone Collector and The Crush


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

MARTIN MOAB MAN said:


> gettin close is the best because of tiffany


+1 lol


----------

